# Poll for the ladies



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

Always wanted to know this preference.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well, i have only tried one penis, and never actually measured it.


----------



## tony (Feb 12, 2010)

hehe doesnt matter to me, what matters most is i loved him


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

Average/Average. I dated a guy in college with a HUGE member (like porn star huge) and it was... difficult.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

It's hard for me to really get into the mood and stay. So in short penis size doesn't have an effect on me.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

Star said:


> Why? It's not going to change what you've got. It's like asking the guy's what's your favourite breast size?


Hey Star, never said it would change anything about what I've got. I'm quite happy with what I have in that dept. but I've heard varying arguments for and against different shapes/sizes, that's all.


----------



## jane. (Jul 10, 2009)

MrsInPain said:


> Average/Average. I dated a guy in college with a HUGE member (like porn star huge) and it was... difficult.


:iagree:Average is perfect. Big guys, well, hurt. And little guys just don't do it for me.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I would like to see a poll of what's the order of importance - length, girth, or hardness.

I have a suspicion it's hardness (but feel free to refute me ladies) which I think is something that is very controllable on how well a man takes care of his health - no smoking, good weight, exercise. . .all ends up to good blood perfusion vs. obsessing about the genetic endowment.

Watching porn sometimes I see a star with a huge (long) member but it looks kind of half-flaccid at times. I can't imagine the ladies liking that - it's like stuffing a hose inside or something.

I fast regularly and I have to tell the men here - the morning after I fast - teenager hard.

i call them fasting boners - natural Viagra.

And I am average length, above average girth, super hard (at times).


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

Star said:


> Why? It's not going to change what you've got. It's like asking the guy's what's your favourite breast size?


That's the difference for us ladies. I noticed most guys liked larger breasts (go figure - but so do I), so I changed that. Hahaha =)


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

It's like asking a guy what their favourite breast size is?

For the record, most guys do in fact have a favourite breast size...some like smaller firm ones, others appreciate average sized ones (most commonly referred to as 36c's I believe) while some go nuts for bigger ones...so its a personal preference, much like this poll was intended to ascertain.

Personally, I'm quite happy with average to slightly above average...in the C - DD range. At the end of the day, though, breast size doesn't affect how well my mouth feels, unlike this poll which is meant to find out, well, you know what making your you know what feel good.


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

Star said:


> Omg!! what does it matter?, surely the person that the "bits" are attached to is more important than length, girth, cup size?
> 
> So you have ascertained that people like different sizes in things, surely you already knew that when you put up a poll? and yes I already knew that men probably have a favourite breast size, it's not rocket science.


I think he's just trying to gauge people's PREFERENCES, but not the importance attached to them.

Kind of like how I prefer muscular (not like body builder but... _defined_) and my husband happens to be overweight. It doesn't MATTER though, it's just a preference. Just like how if they are out of Vanilla syrup at Starbucks I will go with the Sugar Free Vanilla.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Omg!! what does it matter?, surely the person that the "bits" are attached to is more important than length, girth, cup size?
> 
> So you have ascertained that people like different sizes in things, surely you already knew that when you put up a poll? and yes I already knew that men probably have a favourite breast size, it's not rocket science.


hahah soo funny. I agree. Whatever you got, use it BUT btw. 
I (man) do not have a favourite breast size.
(K i take that back... I do have a favourite breast size.... HERS whatever that is.)

A poll? Your going to get as many responses as there are sizes. or almost.
Fixating on size is weird!.


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

What is average girth and what is really thick


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, usually, if a woman has sex with you 2 times and comes back for more, then your size is good =))) Otherwise she'd run like the wind. 

Aside from that, just like with men, there are some very big but not so interesting boobs out there and some smaller but perfectly shaped and perky boobs out there and men who like both kinds  Same goes with women. Too big sometimes hurts, too small sometimes you can't feel. But men also have minds, hands, mouths, hearts and personalities....so penis size is hardly as important as some people make it out to be.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

To say that the average penis length is 6 - 7" is grossly inaccurate. A 7" penis is more than 1 standard deviation larger than average. The average human penis is between 5.1 & 5.9".

Yes, we all know yours is a lot bigger than that, which is why you're driving that muscle car.

As for me, I've been with men who were too small to feel and men who were too big to have fun with. I sampled liberally and I believe the chart below. Out of all the penises I saw, only one was really scary huge, and maybe five were so small I actually felt bad for their owners. The rest were in a range in the middle, and if their owners were skilled at all, then size didn't matter much at all.

Fileenis frequency.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

MrsInPain said:


> That's the difference for us ladies. I noticed most guys liked larger breasts (go figure - but so do I), so I changed that. Hahaha =)


most guys is right, cuz I am in the minority in that I prefer smaller boobs on women cuz they are more sensitive and you can pleasure a woman with smaller breast better...it's been scientifically proven that women with smaller breast feel more pleasure when you rub em or kiss them, reason being that the nerve endings there are more compact.....although I have to admit big breasts look amazing...but I'd rather have a woman with small breasts going crazy when I nibble on them then a big breasted woman just lying there making a noise or two now and then...


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

my guy is between 7.5-8 inches long, about 1.5 inches-2 inches thick it depends on how excited he is LOL I would not want him any bigger or it would hurt!! As it is we cant do it with my legs on his shoulders, he always wants me to put my legs on his shoulders and I say Nooooooooo  but I try to take that way though, I try...then we usually have to switch positions bc it hurttts lol


----------



## mujer_rota (Feb 10, 2010)

my H is normally perfectly sized, sometimes long enough to hurt but usually just perfect.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Awseome.. Im perfectly sized too!!!!

hahaha whatever that is.. it surely is my size


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

perfect sized(whatever that is lol) is great, anything too much bigger and it can hurt, you can also be a small member and still do damage if you know how to work it fellas


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Millania007 said:


> perfect sized(whatever that is lol) is great, anything too much bigger and it can hurt, you can also be a small member and still do damage if you know how to work it fellas


BEWARE WOMAN!!! hahaha lol


----------



## IDreamOfJenny (Feb 15, 2010)

average length and above average girth. 

My best friend loves long and thin.

Different, ahem, strokes for different folks.


----------



## mitsi_mirage (May 10, 2010)

Just the regular average size .... nothing more nothing less.


----------

